# Cool Ground Tricks?



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

learn all of these 

YouTube - Better Snowboard DVD : 29 -ground tricks-


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

stoepstyle said:


> learn all of these
> 
> YouTube - Better Snowboard DVD : 29 -ground tricks-


Solomon Burke - None of us are free 
SICK


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Sick tricks...definitely trying some of those..


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Try to do a rotating clock on the snow. so do a 180 to tail-(or nose?)press and keep pressing it while making as much full rotations as possible.

I didn't manage to get those locked in yet... but it's something on my 2009 list


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

*ground trick video*



grinspoon7 said:


> What are some cool ground trick that i can mess around with i've been boarding for almost 2 years now (i consider myself to be pretty good for that amount of time cause i went boarding last year like crazzzyyyy)
> so what are the trick i can mess around wit and start learning?


Hey, I ran across this video. It has slow motion and multiple angles. Good place to start...

YouTube - Ground Tricks from Japan


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Ground tricks are pretty fun and they help when learning new tricks to take to rails.


----------

